# Up to 12 million Bees Found Dead in Florida



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

*Up to 12 million Bees Found Dead in Florida and No one Knows Why*



> Authorities have already ruled out disease, including the infamous “Colony Collapse Disorder” (CCD), as the cause of a recent honeybee holocaust that took place in Brevard County, Florida. The UK’s Daily Mail reports that up to 12 million bees from roughly 800 apiaries in the area all dropped dead at roughly the same time around September 26 — and local beekeepers say pesticides are likely to blame.
> 
> The Florida die-off coincides with a recent county-wide mosquito eradication effort, during which helicopters flew over various parts of the county and sprayed airborne pesticides. Officials, of course, deny that this taxpayer-funded spraying initiative had anything to do with the bee genocide, though. “The fact that it was so widespread and so rapid, I think you can pretty much rule out disease,” said Bill Kern, an entomologist from the University of Florida (UF) to Florida Today. “It happened essentially almost in one day. Usually diseases affect adults or the brood, you don’t have something that kills them both.”


.


----------



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

Article is dated OCTOBER 5, 2011 and today is May 23, 2013


----------



## Max F (May 12, 2013)

Old news 2011. The official conclusion was intentional poisoning with fipronil (in sugar water).

http://consensus.fsu.edu/PRC/pdfs/Summary_of_Investigations_Fall 2012_Bee_Kills.pdf


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Is that the one that turned out to be a criminal case with a tank of pesticide laced syrup that got fed, killed the hives and those hives got robbed out and poisoned more hives and on and on?


----------



## khicks12 (Feb 28, 2012)

I did a little math here - 12 million bees divided by 800 apiaries is 15,000 bees per apiary. I'm thinking that's less than one hive, right? How would you even be able to make a connection and think that there is a problem? I don't know of any apiaries that have never lost a colony. All 800 would have to talk and realize that they've lost a colony on the same day. Sounds curious to me.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Seems to me that they could have sent bees off for analysis to figure out what killed them.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Slow Modem said:


> Seems to me that they could have sent bees off for analysis to figure out what killed them.


I agree, similar to how massive amounts of children are being harmed/killed by vaccines, but those who are in charge of getting to the bottom of such things don't WANT to know.

We can't get in the way of the economy or "science".

Everyone just sit back, shut up, and let the "experts" run things.


----------



## Max F (May 12, 2013)

An investigation was done and they found that the hives were poisoned deliberately with fipronil tainted syrup. I posted this once already but did not make the "filter" for whatever reason.

http://consensus.fsu.edu/PRC/pdfs/Summary_of_Investigations_Fall 2012_Bee_Kills.pdf


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder who counted the 12 million bees.That must have taken a while.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

_This is all pretty old news.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?262622-East-Florida-Bee-keepers-dead-bees-figured-out_


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Wow, off the grid a few days and . . . this! Hope everyone enjoyed it!


----------

